# Ever have one of those days?



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

So I wake up this morning all chipper and happy, I brew myself a wonderfull cup of coffee. So it's about 7:30 I go outside to find my passenger window smashed accross the street rogar-Si . At first i just think it's just a smash and grab....just taking my stereo and/or cd's. Ive had my car broken into before, with stuff taken. It's pretty much a waste of time to call the cops. So I shrug it off, get in my car and find out it's mor ethen just a smash and grab. My ignition has been destroyed by a screwdriver, not only that, its obvoius the screwdriver didn't work. The steering columb has been ripped appart. I realise my car is a popular car to steal ( honda accord) but it's a heap of junk, 2 accidents, very large dents and broken lights, so I really don't get it. It's such a heap....really I am not exactly rolling in money......it's a heap

So because it was the whole car they tried to steal I decide it's probably a good idea if I called the police. After an hour they show up.....It's not exactly life or death I can't blame them for not being on their priority list. So they take my statement.....yadayadayada..... blah blah blah....... They actually fingerprint my car (I am truly amased, like I said this was't my first tiem a car has been broken into. But this is th efirst time they actually gave a flying crap) they are finally finished about 45 minutes later. Its 9:30 I was supposed to be at work at 8:30. So I go and get my work stuff and go and grab the bus becaus emy car isn't drivable. I miss the bus by seconds, I miss the transfer by seconds too. The bus I'm suppose dto transfer to after that one, the street is closed due to repairs. Yet no signs are posted of to where to go to getr the actual bus. So I go to the nearest street with a bus I know is running and ask the bus driver where to go.....He says th enext street over......yeah the next street over but up one block (does he tell me this ... no!!! ) I watch in horror as the bus drives by me _waving at me_ and goes one street up....like I'm actually supposed to know what bus stop this bus stops at on it's [non regular] bus route  without any signs. So I finally get to work 11:15 and were open for buisiness at 11:30. I'm screwed beyond reason. I'm usually at work by 8:30 and I'm still scrambling. None of my stup has been done. My co-workers ahve been trying to get some of my work done, but they ahve their own jobs to do. So I'm running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.on top of everything I get the most busy then I have been in litterally months, my co-workers were astonished by how busy I actually was. Even then my management was putting pressure on me to work harder. ........Man I have never been so angry  :heh: I left work lat becaues I had so much to do.

I appologise for rambling but my co-workers sympathised and we went to the beach. So I can barely stand let alone type. I'll just say Its been a very bad day! but it ended up not too bad :mmph: ............ sort of


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow, sorry all of that happened to you. I have to say that you seemed to have handled it much, much better than I would have.
I hope they nail the jerks who did it to the wall.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa that, stinks. It does sound like you had a rough day. It's funny, I think everyone has one or a couple of those days where everything seems to go south, and the stress/work always seems double.

And I can totally relate to the bus situation. Some days, you catch all the buses on time, transfers too. But then there are those bad days, where you're missing the buses by seconds, despite sprinting to the stop. But what's worse about it all, some bus drivers see you, and never stop. 

Well, hopefully another day like yours won't happens for a long while. At least you got to go to the beach.  

So what happens with the car now? 

BTW your steak recipe the berry flavor one was fantastic! Nice and savory. 

-John N.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

John N. said:


> So what happens with the car now?
> 
> BTW your steak recipe the berry flavor one was fantastic! Nice and savory.
> 
> -John N.


I have to decide if it's worth fixing, It really is a peice of junk. It was reliable though, But there are as few things that need fixing ie; a broken heater core, a large dent in the passenger side rear, damage to the front as well. But then again I despise the bus so I don't know yet. The insurance company won't cover a thing. So I'm not sure how to proceed.

Today was a little less stressful, allthough I have to leave for work 45 minutes sooner, that sucks. It also takes me 45 or more to get home  Oh well I guess.



John N. said:


> BTW your steak recipe the berry flavor one was fantastic! Nice and savory.
> 
> -John N.


Cool glad you liked it.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

All that in one day??!!! The person did that for no reason?? I hope they catch the person who did that.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

It's not that the person did it for no reason. The guy was most likely inexperienced at jacking cars. My car had the driver side keyhole bored into, which gave the guy entry into the car. Then the guy spent time trying to hotwire the car but didn't know the first thing about it so he ended up just stealing everything he could. Among the things he stole was a stack of burned cds.... just goes to show how inexperienced the guy was.

The damage to the door and ignition was costly, and of course I (and I imagine T-bone) was pissed, but in the big picture I ended up lucky because I at least still had my car.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes that is true, I still have my car. Your right, an expierienced theif would have my car too. I'm pretty sure most vehicles nowdays, you can't steal with a screwdriver. I would guess that it's only 80's cars and older (I could be wrong though) So it was probably some loser taking my car for a joyride, as I said the car was in rough shape, so it's street value couldn't be very much. 

The chances of them getting viable prints off my car are slim to none. It's not as easy as "CSI" makes it to be. They did however get prints off of my insurance papers that the thief touched, while moving them to see what was in my glove compartment. But even with that, the prints have to be on file for them to be any good. So if it was just some punk going for a joyride, he/she would have to have had a prior arrest in order for the prints to be on file. That being said, this person's prints are now on file and if they commit crimes again at least some evidence has been collected. I'm happy with the job the police did. Hopefully some good comes from this.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Boy was I wrong about using a screwdriver.

I went to get my car from the secure lockup. The towtruck driver showed me how to start my car, so that I could drive it to a repair shop instead of towing it and paying more money. He took 30 seconds to rip appart my ignition and start it with a screwdriver.

Those theives were morons. They could have easily had my car. Oh well, hahaha to them. 

The repairs won't cost too much if I get parts from a wrecker and do it myself. In fact if I do it myself the cost would be less then the deductable for insurance. Wich I just bought :doh: Just in case.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lol yeah the tow-truck driver was actually laughing because the thieves were literally 2 steps away from hotwiring my car, but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, at least the person didn't hotwire the car.

Isn't it kind of scary? Tow-truck drivers know how to do almost everything to a car. My teacher once locked her keys inside her car and an AAA tow-truck driver showed her how to unlock the car without keys. What if they started stealing cars for a living?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's amazing what mechanics/tow truck drivers can do. I wish I knew more about those type things, so when car problems do arise, I can guess or at least be informed about the problems and procedures to fix them.

T-Bone, it looks like things are perky up a bit. At least you didn't have to pay more money for a tow. And you learned how to start your car without any keys! 

-John N.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

It does take the edge off things when, people are understanding and helpful. Like the towtruck driver. He could have just not cared and had me pay to get it towed out to a mechanic. He took time out of his day to help me when he could have made money. I even offered to buy him a case of beer and he refused, in fact I was begging him to let me do something. He told me he makes pretty good money being a towtruck driver and that he knows what it's like to have vehicles broken into, and to have a crappy day. He also has to deal with people being jerks to him, it was nice that I didn't just *expect* him to do something.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> It does take the edge off things when, people are understanding and helpful. Like the towtruck driver. He could have just not cared and had me pay to get it towed out to a mechanic. He took time out of his day to help me when he could have made money.


 It's nice to have one's faith in humanity occasionally restored, especially after such a rotten occurrence.


----------

